

The "I Wonder" App - pavel_lishin
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/the_i_wonder_app/

======
wdewind
People will never ask their computers for directions out loud in public

~~~
Balsamic
Unless you're in a group, and it becomes a social activity. Unless computers
become ubiquitous commodities that represent both consumer product and
fashion-like icons of social status. Unless services such as 1-800-GOOG-411
exist.

etc, etc.

